# Is my cat pinking up?



## Hannahgp (Nov 25, 2019)

Hello all! I recently began fostering this really sweet cat, and animal control seemed to believe she was pregnant, but she was never taken to the vet for confirmation. Are these pictures considered ‘pinking up’? Thanks!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

She's certainly swollen. How long have you had her and when did her nipples change?


----------



## Hannahgp (Nov 25, 2019)

Rufus15 said:


> She's certainly swollen. How long have you had her and when did her nipples change?


I've actually only had her for about two days now. Her stomach definitely feels more swollen and harder than most cat tummies. We took her to a stand up pet clinic at a tractor supply store and they seemed to believe she was pregnant, but I'm just having a harder time being able to tell myself


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

You would be best taking her to a proper vet that can do an ultrasound


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Time will tell. Pinking up happens at about 3 weeks - 21 days - after first mating. Having only had her for two days means you can't compare her now with how she was. Since Animal Control seem to think she is pregnant she probably is, in which case her tummy will start expanding over the next could of weeks. Try to remember how much of a cupped hand it fills at present, or - maybe - get out the tape measure.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Surprised they didn't spay her right away, no need to continue the pregnancy, if she is pregnant.


----------



## Hannahgp (Nov 25, 2019)

OrientalSlave said:


> Time will tell. Pinking up happens at about 3 weeks - 21 days - after first mating. Having only had her for two days means you can't compare her now with how she was. Since Animal Control seem to think she is pregnant she probably is, in which case her tummy will start expanding over the next could of weeks. Try to remember how much of a cupped hand it fills at present, or - maybe - get out the tape measure.


Probably a very good plan. I guess I'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

spotty cats said:


> Surprised they didn't spay her right away, no need to continue the pregnancy, if she is pregnant.


Derp, didn't even register to recommend an abort spay :Banghead :Bag good call


----------

